# 1992 Evinrude 15hp



## Felony (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone! This is my first post here, so go easy on me if you would  I am, admittedly, a tinboat newb. I just picked up this motor, a 1992 Evinrude 15hp 2 stroke. It was, however, on a boat with a control setup. I am looking at purchasing a tiller setup for it, as well as some DIY's or anything that could be helpful on how to install it. In addition, I am looking for any information on the fuel pump. Supposedly, that is the only thing wrong with it. I am able to pull the pull start, and the motor seems to turn over fine. The prop also spins upon me spinning the big round thing on the top of the motor.(Sorry for my nubness) So maybe you kind fellows with a lot of patients could help a new boater on how to get started and what to do. If I can provide anyone with any further information, I will be happy to do so. :wink:


----------



## nomowork (Aug 20, 2011)

Look at the port side of the motor and see if a tiller arm was ever there. There should be a beveled type gear there. 

There should be a shift lever on the starboard side of the motor for the remote control shift cable. That you can shift gears manually by just moving the shift lever. Make sure it's in neutral, usually middle position before trying to start motor.

Good luck.


----------



## Felony (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll post some pics tomorrow. Thanks for the timely response.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2011)

*There will be no bevelled gear on the side of the engine so don't bother looking for it unless you have an earlier model engine. Your model year had a simple cable operated throttle from the throttle handle. Give us your model number (from the side of the engine) and we can better help you.*


----------



## Felony (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Pappy. Thanks for the info. You are right, I dont see any type of beveled gear like I see on the older motors. The model number is E15RENM. I am working on posting some pictures now.


----------



## Felony (Aug 21, 2011)

Here are some more. Sorry for my poor picture taking.


----------



## Felony (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone have one of these tiller arms for sale? The motor is going to be taken to a friend of mine who is an outboard mechanic tomorrow or the next day and I will make sure to give you all a report!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, according to the model number and your first photo, the engine had one on there to begin with. Can you ask the previous owner where all that stuff went?


----------



## larryg (Aug 21, 2011)

if you go into marineengine.com look under boat motor parts, click on evinrude and install model#.it post all parts for the engine.here is the link:https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1992&hp=15&model=E15RENM


----------



## Felony (Aug 22, 2011)

No, the guy who I bought the motor from had it on his boat that I believe he purchased with the motor on it. He gave me everything he had. Does anyone know about how these fuel pumps function? They seem to have little to no moving parts, or so it looks like. The guy I bought it off of said either the gaskets or the pump itself were bad. He took it off the motor and I see the gaskets have a little bit of white corrosion. Do I need to just replace all the gaskets, or do I need to replace the entire pump?


----------



## larryg (Aug 22, 2011)

ok you have a pull start motor according to the numbers on the model number.on marineengine you need rebuild kit #0393088.rebuild them because over time they deterioate.not sure of spelling.lol do not use anything but omc rebuild products .they last longer.i put two sierra kits in mine in a month.wasted money. get a 2x4 about 8 inches long.set fuel pump on it.from two locate 2 lower holes.drive a small nail into the holes.this will help make it still as you are taking apart and putting together.as you go take pics that way you know how it goes back together.its very easy.if you need directions pm me i can email you the directions on how to do it.go get yourself a omc service manual.helps alot.i will see if my manuals cover yours also.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2011)

*A n OMC rebuild kit comes with detailed instructions in each kit. *


----------



## Felony (Aug 22, 2011)

Excellent. Thank you all for your insight. I will most certainly purchase the OMC Rebuild kit. Now, another few things I have noticed are missing/cut are these two items in this picture. From the video's I have been watching on youtube, item number 1 has something to do with the throttle I believe. It is a bar coming out from under the flywheel with a little ball fitting on the end of it that, from what I can tell, is supposed to be connected to a shaft that goes to the tiller arm. Is this a part of the tiller arm? Or do I need to purchase this additionally? Item number two is a long, cut piece of insulated wire wrapping with a few wires inside of it. What is it for? And where does it go? If anyone needs better pictures I can provide them.


----------



## Felony (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I took my motor to a mechanic who is a friend of a friend of a friend yesterday. He told me I needed some black shift box (i forget the name) on the shifter side of the motor. The tiller arm, and the fuel pump gaskets replaced. Still LF parts so let me know if you have any! I need to actually check if the motor has compression before I go dumping alot of money into this thing as well.


----------



## Felony (Aug 28, 2011)

So I have figured out that the insulated wire that I was speaking about in a prior post is the wire that goes to the emergency shutdown button. Does anyone have any closeup pictures of a 1992 Evinrude 15hp? Or a 9.9 for that matter? I am trying to figure out exactly everything that I am missing so I can start piecing it together.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Aug 29, 2011)

I have the same motor................but mine is an Electric start.
Model E15ECEC
https://s454.photobucket.com/albums/qq263/Sapo60/?action=view&current=15HPEvinrude89.mp4

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=21376


----------

